
Facebook Won’t Hire You for Its Data Center - champagnepapi
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-25/facebook-won-t-hire-you-for-its-data-center
======
sharemywin
Wonder why there aren't claw backs in the contracts.

